# cake pan size 4 - 50 people



## rene (Oct 12, 2007)

Hello all,

I was wondering if anyone knew the size of pan I need to purchase or rent to do a cake for 50 people, I've never made one this size before so I am not sure.

thx in advance for your help, 

ps- sheet cake pan


----------



## rrcos (Apr 2, 2007)

Portion sizes depend on the occassion.. If it's a wedding or anniversary type cake, you can get 50 servings from a 14 inch round or square pan.. No special pan needed. 

Party cake portions are a little larger.. but a sheet pan should be fine.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

many cake decorating supply shops can help you with this also


----------



## rene (Oct 12, 2007)

ok great thx.... I just found the Wilton chart online an according to that chart a 12x18 pan would be fine


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

LOL I have these memorized from Bo Friberg's table: (oh all those brain cells going to waste storing data like that)

NOTE: based on rounds height like a wedding cake about 4" tall.

12-inch 36-42
14-inch 48-64
16 inch 72-84

Those figures are for wedding cake, so I would say you could go up from there. Also is it after a many course big dinner, or is it just a cake and coffee event... this will influence amount. I will add there is a quality factor too, if the cake is really delicious more seems to be needed.

Also, those figures above are based on cutting like a pro, cutting an inner round, then wedges from the outer circle and wedges from the inner circle.

I haven't seen the Wilton chart, but if you go with a 12x18 from their chart, check that your height is the same as what they're referring to.

Also, you could send specs as to how to cut for min. 50pcs if you're not involved with cutting.

BTW If you use a large pan you can consider using those insulators around the edge for a more even rise.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

14 round if there is other food


----------



## rene (Oct 12, 2007)

Well if she wants me to do the cake I will show her exactly how to cut it, before the b-day party, wouldn't want the guests cutting it they would cut it to big , this party will have food and other treats as well, that is why I thought a 12x 18 would be enough

I also have a 12 round pan, but that would not be big enough and i think this lady would have trouble cutting a round pan also


----------

